# Ran over sprinkler head



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So yesterday when I was trying the new circle pattern, I irrigated the lawn for 1min to I could really see where I was mowing. I've mowed this lawn as low as 0.500" and I mow every few days (keep putting off PGR)...but apparently THIS time one of the heads didn't retract all the way and I hit it. The head is intact and it LOOKS like I just hit it with front roller. Not sure if I can just reattach it or what...don't really want to pay someone and I don't want a huge delay either...also the head on my trimmer/edger LITERALLy FELL OFF

What a day it was. I blame the eclipse.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What part of the sprinkler head came off?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A picture will be better


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

g-man said:


> A picture will be better


Sooo on closer inspection, it looks like I snapped the head off. Pics below but looks like white center tube is broken. Not sure how to replace...and if it doesn't rain soon I'll be toast 😧


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To replace the head, all you have to do is unscrew it from the ground and screw in the new one and then adjust. You might need to dig out about 1" from around the head to get to the base to unscrew it though. It's fairly easy and quick to do. Home Depot and Lowe's sell replacement heads.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> To replace the head, all you have to do is unscrew it from the ground and screw in the new one and then adjust. You might need to dig out about 1" from around the head to get to the base to unscrew it though. It's fairly easy and quick to do. Home Depot and Lowe's sell replacement heads.


The piece I'm holding out of ground is the part that should unscrew? I have to grab it with needlenose pliers and then hold it up. The spring (or suction) pulls it down into ground as soon as I let go.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, that piece needs to be unscrewed along with the WHOLE body of the sprinkler. That is why you need to remove the grass/soil from just around where it comes up from.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh lovely... how many times have I cut off the top of my sprinkler heads with my rotary mower... too many. I like my heads recessed under the soil for that reason about 1/2" for that reason.

Super easy fix. Do what MQ said. Unscrew the whole body and buy a whole new body. Replace/swap the nozzle. You will probably have to dig the sod out around the head. Just dig the sod out delicately in a way that you can easily just put the sod back in the hole exactly the same way you took it out. Cut sod in one round piece around 2 or 3 inches radius around the head. 6 or 8 inch diameter sod.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Unscrew the whole head delicately so as to not get dirt into line after you unscrew the whole head. Best to do this when the soil is damp so dust and dirt does not sluff off into the main line water outlet.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Oh lovely... how many times have I cut off the top of my sprinkler heads with my rotary mower... too many. I like my heads recessed under the soil for that reason about 1/2" for that reason.
> 
> Super easy fix. Do what MQ said. Unscrew the whole body and buy a whole new body. Replace/swap the nozzle. You will probably have to dig the sod out around the head. Just dig the sod out delicately in a way that you can easily just put the sod back in the hole exactly the same way you took it out. Cut sod in one round piece around 2 or 3 inches radius around the head. 6 or 8 inch diameter sod.


Yea...mine are recessed pretty far. Even after I scalped earlier this summer at 0.500" you still couldn't tell where they were. For some reason I guess this time it didn't go all the way back down and stuck up just enough for my front roller to hit it. 

Looked online at HD and Lowes...according to website, neither of them have it in the store. Amazon prime it is


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of sprinkler heads do you have?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Hunter PGP


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Hunter PGP


I think most Lowe's stock Hunter PGP's...


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Found one for $10 at home depot. Replaced in <3min :thumbup:


----------

